# ترانيم لبنانية



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (18 فبراير 2008)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس 
له واحد امين 


* *ترانيم  لبنانية*








*أيمن  كفروني* *فريق  الانتصار*
*شو ما  قالوا الناس*​ 
 *كانت سودا  أيامي*​
 *نقشتنى على  كفك*​
 *مشيني حدك  واحميني*​
 *اليوم ولد  لنـا*​
 *كم كان  مرا*​
 *شوا ما قالوا  الناس*​
 *وحدك يا مالي  الدني*​
 *فوق  الصليب*​
 *جايى لعندك  بعيوبي*​


+++++++++

*فريق  المحـبـــة*
*ترانيم كتابية*​ 
 *يوحنا 1:  14*​
 *أعمال 4:  12*​
 *رومية6:  23*​
 *متى 11:  28*​
 *متى 16:  26*​
 *مزمور 51:  1*​
 *أفسس 1:  7*​
 *متــى 4:  4*​
 *رؤيـا 21:  4*​

+++++++++++
منقولالالالالا
صلوى من اجل ضعفى  ​


----------



## Meriamty (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم لبنانية*



















​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم لبنانية*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا الف شكر عيوني


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم لبنانية*

+*Meriamty*++*عاشقة دجلة*+
شكرا على المرور الموضوع نوار ربنا يبارك حياتكم
​


----------



## sosana (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم لبنانية*

ميرسي كتييييييير على الترانيم


----------



## نزار منير (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ترانيم جميلة جدا مرسي الرب يباركك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## gogoooo (27 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى كتيييييير


----------



## god love 2011 (27 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على الترانيم
الهايله
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rooney93 (27 يونيو 2009)

ترانيم جميلة قوووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)




----------



## نزار منير (13 يوليو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا على الترانيم
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



والف شكر


----------

